# Do pigeons ever mourn for a dead pigeon...



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I saw an amazing thing...In Porter sqaure (a popular pigeon hang out place), down the road from Harvard University, there were several pigeons standing close to a pigeon that was dying-on his back, but still moving. 
Its as if thee pigeons standing close by were guarding him, or mourning him....
The next day the ill pigeon was clearly dead, but a pigeon standing next to it had been thier the day before- I recognzed the white color on his neck....
Is as if he were standing over the body, in mourning...
Have you ever know pigeons to mourn when one of their fellow pigeons dies, or is in the process of dying?
Its certianly another indication to jme pigeons have complex emotions.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Pigeons certainly do have complex emotions because they are such devoted mates. I once had a pair of doves, long time ago. One day coming back from work I found the male on the bottom of the cage, dead. His mate was sitting next to him and she had not touched the seeds and water dishes for the entire day. She never accepted another male and she stayed single with us for several years, even if I had other doves avaible in the house!


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

arty said:


> The remaining pigeon...more than likely was the Mate!
> Yes they do feel....)
> 
> 
> ...


----------

